# insect larvae



## Professor Monkey (Jan 8, 2015)

Found this little sucker eating my ozelot sword. I've taken the whole plant out of the tank. I didn't really care for the massive rippled submerged leaves it was growing; the smaller green emerged leaves are far nicer, so I am not overly upset.

Anyone know what it is?

I don't see anymore of them in the tank, but do you recommend any precautions?


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

Solid shiny head, segmented and soft body suggests a beetle larva, but it's hard to tell. Does it gave three pair of small legs near the head?


----------



## Professor Monkey (Jan 8, 2015)

Yes it does... well, did.


----------



## Professor Monkey (Jan 8, 2015)

*Insects*

Found a bunch more this morning. They wrap themselves with leaves as camouflage and move around with the legs near the head.

Will have a closer inspection of the tank when I get home from work. The buggers have wrecked havoc on my already melted blyxa japonica.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

You have these in a emersed setup? Hand picking them out would be best, or let some spiders loose


----------



## Professor Monkey (Jan 8, 2015)

No the ozelot came from big als and by the looks of the leaves they were grown emerged. 

I picked out 6 more this afternoon and fed them to my neon serpaes to their great delight.

I'll just have to keep an eye out for moving bundles of leaves. It's actually quite neat how they glue 3 pieces of a leaf together to hide in. Kind of like a crab.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Possibly Cadmus fly larvae.


----------

